# bow mount length for 16.5 alumacraft



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Need advice on min. shaft length for a 1986 16.5 Classic Deluxe V by alumacraft. 

Looking at a 46"--is this enough for inland lakes on windy days?

Thanks,
David


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Ya might be better served calling the MinnKota CSD and asking them.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont think so first get the most throust you can for 12 volt if thats what your running or if its 24 go with 54to56 inch shaft in the 71lb,thrust wind = waves=motor out of water, you can adjust it higher or lower with the the neck knob the plate that holds the shaft and were talking bow right,you dident say,my bass boat sits low to the water and its 54inch,and it still sees some air time on big waves,just talking well good luck,markfish


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

markfish said:


> i dont think so first get the most throust you can for 12 volt if thats what your running or if its 24 go with 54to56 inch shaft in the 71lb,thrust wind = waves=motor out of water, you can adjust it higher or lower with the the neck knob the plate that holds the shaft and were talking bow right,you dident say,my bass boat sits low to the water and its 54inch,and it still sees some air time on big waves,just talking well good luck,markfish


I have a 46" shaft on my bass boat and on many days i wish it was longer. My advice is to go with the longest shaft you can get away with. You can always adjust it up when in shallow water, but if most of your fishing is in 5 ft or deeper, you'll appreciate that longer shaft when the wind picks up.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a 165 , 2009 ,tiller. A fifty Yammy on the stern, & & a 55lb. 48 " shaft on the bow. It has the I- Pilot & I carry 2 batt 's. in the bow. It's a 12 volt Minn Kota. If you get a 12 volt system go with the 2 batt's. I have plenty of power to run all day.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

If I were you I would go with at least 52". There are many windy days, on inland lakes, when my 52" needs to be adjusted down.


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you run the batteries in series or parallel? Do you think a 40lb would cover me on most days or would it struggle?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

12 volt get atleast 67lb thrust


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

walleyedave said:


> Do you run the batteries in series or parallel? Do you think a 40lb would cover me on most days or would it struggle?


I'd say it would cover most days, but some days will make it seem useless..... definitely have a spare battery on board.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

If you can't swing a 24 volt trolling motor, get a 12 volt , at least 55 lbs. A 2 batt. parallel hook -up will run a 16 ft. alum. boat all day.


----------

